# Ladder Tree Stand Coyote Pa. Thick Woods



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

this friday me and my buddy are going to set up a tree stand and go out at night and try our luck.. our woods in PA are real thick.. and its hard to see a coyote coming from over even 50 yards.. so we found this nice field.. where the wind blows from top to bottom.. we will be sitting at the bottom of the field in the stand looking up into the field.. The call will be down on the ground as we both sit up with our red light and wait for a shot... 
does this sound like an okay setup..? Any advice would be great guys...

I've been out numerous times.. I would say since mid summer i been out 40 times.. and hit around 80 setups.. and i have only had 2 coyotes come in.. and i go out as scent free as possible.. i setup so the wind is in my face.. and i alwayys be sure to check downwind every once in a while..full camo all the time.. i also go out at night.. i barely ever go during the day.. i know its harder to get coyotes in Pa b/c their are less than out west.. but should they be as sparse as they are in my experience.. or am i doing something wrong...?


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't know about your area but here in NC we have a few coyotes but nothing like out west. My area is also pretty heavily wooded but have some open fields and croplands. In my experience, if you can't see very far on the downwind side of you setup and it is heavily wooded around you, you are probably pi--ing in the wind. Those coyotes are going to circle downwind to try to get a whiff before they approach MOST OF THE TIME. There is always the exception. But if you can set your caller upwind
or in an area that they may use as cover for their approach you may have a better chance. Just try to use the terrain to your advantage no matter how small the field your hunting, etc. Just the other day I called in 2 to this setup. I was hunting a pasture divided in half by a brushy fenceline. The fenceline ran perpendicular to a woodline which I thought the coyotes bedded in. I set up in one quadrant between the fence and woods that gave me the best wind advantage and set my FX3 on one of the fence posts approx. 100 yds from the woods. Worked like I envisioned
it. I figure the coyotes wood use the fenceline as their travel route to the call and they did. Just try to think of how you would approach if you were trying to come in undetected. Just my 2 cents worth. By the way, here in NC you can't call them at night with artificial light. I know people who try anyway but I have alot more success than they do and I do it legally.
They are not like a grey fox and come jumping in your lap at the first squall. They seem to be alot smarter than that. Havde you tryed calling early mornings or late evenings?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I forgot to say that i would be sittin in the stand and have the call placed upwind of me.. so that the wind is going past the call to get to me.. I'll set it out pry 20 yards...


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

If you can, set the caller a little farther out if possible and give them a little room. A crosswind situation is sometimes just as good. Just try to use the wind to your advantage. Sometimes I will set up with the wind blowing across my back so that my scent is carried across a large open field if thats all I have just so the coyote will have to be in the open to smell me. Just remember, even though you set the call upwind doesn't mean that the coyote won't circle downwind of both you and the caller in cover. That's why if you can set the caller out a little farther you should try that. Are you using shotgun?


----------



## tubby (Aug 9, 2006)

Sounds like a good setup to me. Don't worry about numbers. They are in the East. I'm in VA. Hardly ever see them (even when you're looking for them), but you hear them all the time. I saw two big ones crossing US 460 close to the WVA line last Friday just after sundown and they were moving fast from one cow pasture to another. They were friggin huge! Had to be 50+ pounds. I had seen a dead pup along this stretch of raod in the past... I guess they cross frequently there. Just stick with it and you'll get some


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes i use a shotgun.. 12 gauge shooting 2.75" buckshot.. i'll take what you said into consideration and set the call a little farther away.. i cant get it to far out tho, my gun pattern spreads out VERY quickly..


----------



## higgy15jh (Nov 8, 2006)

Get an extra full choke used for turkey hunting.. You will be able to reach out and tag one up to 60-70 yards if the wind is in your favor. Good luck.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

its an older shotgun.. it cant have a choke put on it..


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Fingerz42, do you use a red lensed light?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

as stated in my first post yes i do.. its a little strong.. but ive got a little **** light that i bring to, with a red lense over it..


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry, missed the red light thing in your first post.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

thats okay.. i didnt mean to sound rude.. after i re-read my post i see it sounded thta way...


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Fingerz42, sorry again but I must admit I misinformed you about your call location. I'm a little rusty on the night calling since we can't do it here in NC. At night you are a whole lot better off setting the call as close to you as possible. The reason behind this is that the predators eyes will be focused on you making their eyes shine so you can track their movement better. If you set the caller away from you, you may not be able to get a good reflection. So if you choose to, set the caller right with you at night.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

ok.. ill set it at the base of my tree stand...


----------

